# Confluence Park in Binghamton NY



## Mgw189 (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## rjackjames (Jan 2, 2009)

wow stunning shot exposed pretty well.


----------



## dtornabene1 (Jan 2, 2009)

I like how crisp this is but I do think the lights are blown out too much.  Maybe a neutral density filter perhaps?

-Nick


----------



## Mgw189 (Jan 2, 2009)

dtornabene1 said:


> I like how crisp this is but I do think the lights are blown out too much.  Maybe a neutral density filter perhaps?
> 
> -Nick


yeah i was thinking about that.  I dont have any YET that will be my next purchase for sure.  Actually I was thinking a graduated filter might work to even out the image.  I had a conkin graduated filter but alas it met its demise.  So its time to invest in another.


----------

